# Smaller alternative to Amazon Sword?



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a few Amazon Swords that have grown too large for my 135g tank. It will be sometime before I can upgrade to a 2 foot wide tank, so I am resigned to finding a smaller growing alternative.

I've done a bit of reading and it sounds like the micro sword is NOT at all what I want.

My tank is home to geophagus, Severum and Chocolate cichlids and I don't think the micro sword would work.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I do have CO2 (which I have not been using for more than a year) an do use fertilizer root tabs, but I'm not all that interested in having to dose my tank all the time. I don't mind adding flourish or other nutrients after a water change, but I like to keep it pretty simple.

Any suggestions?


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I got a echinodorus Osiris in one of my tanks and it grows smaller compared to just your standard sword. As far as nutrients go, if you don't dose at all, you're going to get deficiencies. Especially running co2. But if all you got is swords and don't want to dose, don't bother running your co2 and just stick with root tabs. That will be good enough.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you! A quick google search tells me these are also known as "melon swords". Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

No problem. Yep, it's a good looking plant once it establishes itself. I got mine from theplantguy (Welcome to The PlantGuy - Canadian Aquarium plants) a while ago, if he doesn't have any they are fairly common in stores.


----------

